# Neues Lenovo Edge startet sehr langsam



## VentusBorealis (6. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Das Notebook eines Kollegen, ein Lenovo Edge E320 mit einem I3 2350m, startet je nach Tagesform in 3-10 Minuten. Windows ist frisch installiert und alle Treiber wurden automatisch über die Webseite installiert. Die Festplatte ist eine Seagate Momentus mit  5400 umdrehungen und 320 GB speicher. Der Verdacht ist das die Festplatte einen Weg hat. Die SMART-Werte sind unauffällig und auch bei sonstigen Benchmarks lässt sich nichts auffälliges feststellen. Habe eben mal nen Film auf die PLatte Kopiert und Windows hat mir im schnitt eine übertragungsrate von 80 MB/s angeziegt. Hab die Platte zur Kontrolle in meinem rechner eingebaut und versucht Windows zu installieren, habs es aber irgendwann entnervt abgebrochen, weil es so lang gedauert hat. In der Regel bekommt man beim Hochfahren einen Blackscreen, weil die "Windows startet" Animation abgelaufen ist. 

Irgendwelche Ideen ob es die Festplatte ist oder woran es sonst liegen könnte?

danke schonmal


----------



## kelevra (6. April 2012)

Was ist denn ausser dem System und den Treibern noch auf der Platte? War das Bootverhalten auch schon so, als nur Windows bzw. nur die Treiber installiert waren?
Welche Treiber wurden installiert? Von einer beiliegende CD, neue von der Lenovo Website?


----------



## VentusBorealis (6. April 2012)

Der Laptop ist fabrikneu (ohne OS). Erst wurde Win 7 vom USB Stick installiert. Der Start danach dauerte ebenfalls minutenlang. Dann wurde der aktuelle Ethernet Treiber von USB installiert. Danach von der Website das Lenovo Update Center. Das hat den Rechner gescannt und alle nötigen Treibervon der Website installiert. Im Gerätemanager sind alle Komponenten als funktionierend angezeigt. Das ist der momentane Zustand des Systems, sprich keine weiteren Programme installiert. Im Systemstart unter mscnfig sind auch nur die allernötigsten Programme ausgewählt. Boottime ist trotzdem nicht konstant und immernoch minutenlang.


----------



## kelevra (7. April 2012)

OK einen Fehler sehe ich jetzt bei der Ausführung an sich nicht.

Wie sieht es mit irgendwelchen Systemtools aus die mitgestartet werden?
Ist der Bootvorgang ab BIOS so lahm, oder zieht es sich erst wenn Windows anfängt zu booten?

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass bei der Windows-Installation was nicht korekt abgelaufen ist.
Ich würde wirklich Win7 nochmal neu aufsetzen und schauen, ob direkt nach der Installation die Bootzeit "normal" ist, und wann sie evtl. doch wieder steigt.


----------

